# Penelope Cruz & Salma Hayek x5 - Bandidas Promos



## Pikay (5 Feb. 2006)




----------



## Muli (5 Feb. 2006)

Ein X-TREM nettes Gespann ... Eine niedlicher wie die Andere!
Hammer, Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Scwie (21 Mai 2006)

Hübsche Bilder. Danke!

Weiß jemand wann der Film bei uns anläuft? Ich hab dazu irgendwie nix gefunden.


----------



## Muli (21 Mai 2006)

Habe bissl gegooglet, Filmstart ist der 31.08.2006!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## Driver (23 Mai 2006)

einfach sweet die beiden. ein grund mehr sich den film anzusehen 
thx for the pics!


----------



## prediter (15 Juli 2011)

einfach klasse die beiden danke!


----------



## pesy (30 Aug. 2011)

danke für die zwei sexy ladys


----------

